# Excel Boat Show Jan 2010 Motorhome over night parking



## Celox (Nov 4, 2007)

We are exhibitors at the above we originally booked into the nearby C&C Abbey Wood campsite however due to bad weather the site has remained closed. On leaving Excel today we saw a couple motorhomes parked - does anyone know whether we can stay on the Docklands Excel site?

Given the weather window closing we have to decide tomorrow [Sun JAN 10] we try to get on site AM with our Euramobile or battle through the blizzards forcast for later.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

We asked the organisers this question last year and were told no, which does seem a shame given the amount of "waste land" they use for parking.

If you find out its changed this year can I ask you to put it on here (we're going on Fri, in car but would prefer to stay over in van)

What are you exhibiting?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

National Boat Shows/BMF have always found it difficult to support the small trader, the subs of little companies keep them in ivory towers, they probably could arrange it if ever they could be bothered.

Hope the weather isn't hurting you too much, I was going but won't unless the weather clears.

I can't go to Abbey Wood, and probably not to Excel as I've a filthy polluting old banger, (according to red ken), and Boris seems to agree.

John
www.motorhomeradio.com


----------



## Celox (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for feedback, will try to keep you posted. looks as though its the Subaru Forrester today! If you visit I am Weta Marine, its a small trailerable trimaran we tow behind a basic Euramobile. Best wishes. Simon.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Excel m/home parking*

 Ciao tutti, for what it's worth as second hand info, can tell you that no. 4 brother parked overnight at Excel during WTM last November with no problems in his m/home, on the ordinary car parks, for about 3 nights. What or if he paid I don't know.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Celox (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing like being negative, re post motorhome Excel boat show, we have now found a site near the East entrance. £10 a night. I am now anticpating our Dometic heating and hot water system will be frozen and not work. It was drained but I know the pump is frozen. Any suggestions re the above would be anticpated if we fail to get it working.

I will try to post more accurate directions later however its at Water and Recreation centre opposite a Spar shop.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Celox said:


> I will try to post more accurate directions later however its at Water and Recreation centre opposite a Spar shop.


Yes please! Can't use it this time but a useful resource for all, and for me too if I meet the emisson restrictions, (guess Excel's inside the zone?).

John
www.motorhomeradio.com


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Excel m/home parking*



eddied said:


> Ciao tutti, for what it's worth as second hand info, can tell you that no. 4 brother parked overnight at Excel during WTM last November with no problems in his m/home, on the ordinary car parks, for about 3 nights. What or if he paid I don't know.
> saluti,
> eddied


Parking in the Purple area was free at WTM so I doubt if anybody was out checking that area at all - no point really. It's underneath the building but with mega headroom.

On some of the parking signs it shows the fee for "24 hours for vans" - it could be worth asking if that applies to m/homes as well.

Much of the "waste land" that used to be used for parking has now gone - when I went to WTM only the formal parking was available, but thankfully free for that show.


----------

